

Mind Controlled Dildo - Jonovono
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOpEcKQq2dE

======
Jonovono
The Muse device in the video:
[http://www.choosemuse.com/](http://www.choosemuse.com/)

The dildo: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-mod-multivibrating-
op...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-mod-multivibrating-open-source-
dildo)

------
readme
nsfw

